

Epic Privacy Browser Supports Addons – Suggestions for More? - metastart
http://blog.epicbrowser.com/?p=65

======
metastart
Let us know what else you'd like. We've gotten many requests for 1password who
we hope to support soon. We get many requests for various privacy addons which
are redundant with Epic and more of a privacy threat than a boon.

